# Water Sprite struggling



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

So my tank has been planted for 9 days. Its a 75 with 170 watts of light, no Co2, flourite substrate, flourish every 3 days, flourish excel every other day. I bought, 2 different crypts, java ferns, java moss, wisteria, and water sprite all within 24 hours of eachother and everything seems to be doing well, or at least maintaining its health except the water sprite. it is planted in the substrate and most (75%-85%) of the leaves have kind of curled under and turned brownish. The other leaves are vibarantly green and look to be doing very well. the majority of these leaves are lower on the plant. what is the deal with these? maybe they are just going to die? should i try and trim off all the brown leaves? i need some advice guys.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

A more experienced member may correct me, but what came to my mind when I read this is that possibly this plant was grown emersed. If that is the case it is normal for the emersed leaves to die and be replaced with leaves of the submerged form. The lower leaves may already be submerged forms and doing just fine in the water.

In any case, I have learned not to panic when new plants lose leaves. In the aquarium hobby, nothing good happens fast. It always takes time.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

so just let all the dying leaves die and watch the new ones grow?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've never grown water sprite, so am afraid I can't say much about it. However, I notice from your description you're not adding any macros to your systerm (NPK). Flourish provides trace elements, not the macros.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

what do you suggest i add to my schedule?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Your plants need nitrogen (N- typically provided via nitrates - NO3), potassium (K) and phosphates (PO4) as well as micro nutrients which your Flourish is providing. You can do this in a variety of ways. You can go with the entire Flourish line of fertilizers, which are great, through pricey. You can order dry ferts through Aquarium Plants, Aquatic Plants, Planted Aquariums, and Aquarium Plant Fertilizer and add them as needed. You want to maintain levels of N of 15-20ppm, PO4 of 2-3ppm. K is not as important, since you will be adding it by the addition of your NO3, and PO4. Check out the fertilator for calculating the desired levels according to your tank size. Also check out the sticky here  for some dosing recommendations.


----------



## CSM84 (Sep 1, 2006)

what would be a realistic shopping list at gregwatson.com? just 2 items as far as i can see. should i add iron to the mix?


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

Bert is spot on concerning macros and Water Sprite. This plant will stop growing when it depletes the macros present in the aquarium. I use this plant in my fry tanks to prevent ammonia levels from becoming toxic to the fish as it is what I consider a "hungry" plant.

From an aquascaping standpoint, this can be a difficult plant to grow in the substrate. You may find it frustrating to keep it within the form you have in mind. I find it to be a better floating plant and to be great for providing cover for easily frightened fish.

Best of luck with your new plants.


----------

